# Girls & Guys - When was the last time you felt, pretty/handsome



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi guys 

Truth time, lol.
When was the last time you could truthfully say, that you felt pretty/handsome?


Truth be told, the last time I could genuinely say that for me was probably last July (yeah its that bad :lol). Man I need to be more self-confident :lol

how about you guys?


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Probably not since I was 10 years old.

Puberty f**ked my appearance over.. I need plastic surgery.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Last Saturday. I felt that I had everything just right. I don't feel like that too often, even though I do the exact same thing every time I get ready. -_-


----------



## Purple Penguin (Oct 1, 2012)

Can't remember a time. 

Never liked how I look, and I currently hate how I look. 

Oh well.


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

Only usually feel good about myself when I'm on a night out and had a few bevvys, I don't go out much, however.

EDIT: I don't even know why I'm posting in here, clearly not a teen lol. Ciao.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

JitteryJack said:


> EDIT: I don't even know why I'm posting in here, clearly not a teen lol. Ciao.


You're right. Whoops. xD


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

2002. The last time someone of the female persuasion showed any interest in me. 

OMG, That sounds so pathetic.:lol


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

When I was fetus.
I was a very pretty fetus.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd say a few hours ago.


----------



## weird girl (Dec 11, 2012)

I feel pretty but then I look in the mirror


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

There are probably 3 days out of every month I'll feel attractive, or at least above average.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

N/A. aka never.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Today when this girl at a coffee shop kept staring at me. She kept looking away when I looked at her, but then she would look right back again. Then when I stood up to get my drink, I watched her reflection in the glass and she eyed me up and down. She was a cute little hipster girl too


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Today when this girl at a coffee shop kept staring at me. She kept looking away when I looked at her, but then she would look right back again. Then when I stood up to get my drink, I watched her reflection in the glass and she eyed me up and down. She was a cute little hipster girl too


U should have said hi


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Never.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> U should have said hi


I wouldn't do that. That would be pretty pointless.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I wouldn't do that. That would be pretty pointless.


:l


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Salvador Dali said:


> When I was fetus.
> I was a very pretty fetus.


LOL!

This made me laugh too hard xD

C'mon, there must've been a time after you were no longer a fetus!


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

When I was still in elementary school where nobody could tell others how ugly they looked.. Nowadays I rarely feel pretty. Even when wearing my best outfit. But most of the time, I feel confident when I'm around my best friends. Cus I know they won't judge me badly and they will just giving me....tips?


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Last month I was feeling really good about the way I look.. This month has been horrible in term of the way I think I look lately. Perhaps next month will be good again. Darn this off and on relationship with my looks  lol


----------



## Pen (Jan 17, 2012)

when i was 14 ;/ 4 years a go :sigh:


----------



## Merlon (Oct 10, 2013)

Never


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Last time I bought new clothes, as soon as I put them on I was like dayuum looking snazzy right now


----------



## ghost dog (Sep 8, 2013)

WithMyFaithx said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Truth time, lol.
> When was the last time you could truthfully say, that you felt pretty/handsome?
> ...


Well if you look anything like your display picture you're pretty right now

As for me, well, I looked in the mirror earlier and I think I looked pretty good. New haircut, new clothes, started working out and it does start to boost your self-esteem.


----------



## Orange Juices (Apr 2, 2013)

I always look good, checking out my own *** is like a hobby


----------



## Nermal61 (Aug 1, 2013)

last friday. shirt i wore was very comfortable and matched perfectly with my pants and shoes.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Never. I don't go around complaining about my looks either though.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I've not been around girls for a while so I wouldn't notice even if I did look good. I usually feel awful about myself though, my skin is terrible (5-6 years of being almost a complete shut in).


----------



## Velvetfawn (Sep 25, 2013)

When I last had makeup on :/


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

The day I put on some disco shoes lol 

At 5'3.5", I don't think I could ever be considered handsome


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Awhile ago, probably in April.


----------



## carguydave (Jun 3, 2013)

Well today is sunday, so never


----------



## Stargirl15 (Oct 28, 2013)

I haven't felt genuinely pretty since I was about 3 years old. In elementary school, I always got picked on for having messy hair, and today, I'm still not your typical image of beauty.


----------



## Giyena (Oct 24, 2013)

Every time I get dressed like a soldier when going to airsoft. Cause let's face it even the ugliest dude looks damn awesome in a soldier uniform


----------



## Chris Is Alive (Aug 30, 2012)

Now I do.
The pass two years of my life I spent my time thinking I was ugly, and looked worthless.
I feel pretty confident now knowing that I'm fairly attractive and what not. 
I still have a few of those..."bad" days where I feel completely unapproachable, but those are only a "once in a while" type of days.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Last time I checked the mirror. I dunno, my perception of my looks changes from being suavely beautiful one day to horribly scruffy the next. The mild bdd doesn't help.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

A few days ago when my sister put Queen of Hearts-themed makeup on me


----------



## Icyfeather (Apr 28, 2013)

Never.
I have serious self esteem issues.


----------



## Guava (Oct 30, 2013)

I think maybe when I was 9. My skin was a golden tan, my hair was a rich colour , my eye colour was green and I was really skinny. The only problem then was that I always wore school jumpers and tracksuit pants to school because of the horrible scarring I have on my arms and legs ( I was a scab picker since I was 3 years old). It got to the point that my little brother picked up my trait and we ended up taping mittens onto his hands so he could heal. Because of that it was a pretty traumatic experience in primary school. Known as the feral girl who picked her scabs. It didn't help that I was always climbing trees and falling, lol. My scars aren't that noticeable now. But I still only wear pants and jumpers because they haven't quite fully healed.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Honestly, I had a moment of feeling pretty-ish today. Just a moment, where everything aligned in just the right way for me to go "you know what, you're not that bad looking". It was brief, but it existed, so I'm counting it.

Edit: Oh, this is in the teens section. That'll teach me for ignoring the subforum a thread is in.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Today. Most of the time, I like the way I look in the mirror. But then I remember I've never had a girlfriend, girls don't talk to me, I've only been complimented on my looks by my mother and one friend in who's case I wasn't sure if he was joking or not and that I'm really unphotogenic. So, I'm probably delusional about my reflection and below average looking in reality.


----------



## gabby1032 (Jul 18, 2012)

Probably like a week ago. I don't have too much anxiety over my appearance, I guess, although I feel a lot more confident and therefore less anxious if I feel that I look good. But with me it's more like, I either look like complete **** but whatever, or I look ****ing awesome and.. yay. There's no in between lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Few minutes ago lol


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Dunno I'm pretty fugly, head over to my profile if you want to see for yourself. Haven't felt good looking since third grade, lol


----------



## patcat94 (Sep 2, 2013)

When I drink, that's about it.


----------



## ClearRaindrop (Oct 31, 2013)

Actually last night. I felt so hot. Nothing could ruin my confidence. I did my hair and put on some nice clothes and yah.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Earlier today, I got a compliment on how my hair turned out, a pretty small thing but gave me a bit of a confidence boost.


----------



## TheStubbyMuffin (Nov 7, 2013)

I use to be less confident about my looks, but after I began eating healthier, exercising, and wearing clean, nice clothes, I took more pride in my appearance. I realized that someone with confidence and took decent care of themselves was always more attractive than a person who didn't take care of themselves even though their face was good-looking. 
The only days where I feel unconfident in my looks is when I don't exercise for more than a week(even I don't gain anything, I feel as if I'm "letting myself go") or if I get lots of acne on my face.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I haven't ever, really. I used to hate certain, small aspects of my appearance as opposed to most of it like I do now, but I've never felt truly handsome/cute/whatever and had those feelings last uninterrupted by negative thoughts for a short period of time even.


----------



## Mcquiz (Jul 31, 2013)

The last time that I was drunk perhaps.


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE (Jul 27, 2013)

Just today I decided to start wearing my glasses at school like I'm supposed to , loads of people said it made me look smart. pretty much the best compliments I've every had xD


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

3rd grade I was so cute then it went downhill. Occasionally I think I look ok.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I personally think I'm ugly even though many people have told me otherwise.......I don't know why though


----------



## Gstring (May 6, 2013)

After my workout I trained arms earlier today and afterward I was looking pretty good and felt like a million bucks


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:rain


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Last year I thought I was cute for a while until my friend came and said "no youre not" "people only find you cute because you're short" I didn't even understand what she went I wasn't even talking about what other people thought of me. And ever since then my self esteem's been dwindling


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

The other day at a gas station when this man told me how gorgeous he thought I was. I felt so great the rest of the day.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was walking home one day and this really hot girl rolled down her window and told me I had a cute butt.........it was weird but for the rest of the day I felt great......this unfortunately is an extremely rare occurfor me at least


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

+occurrence


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yesterday, saw someone from a car looking flirty at me lol..blegh


----------



## TheAnguishedOne (Jan 2, 2014)

Agree with Weird Girl. I imagine myself to be decent looking, but looking in the mirror, don't feel that way...

Last time I've felt handsome? Well... We did have picture day about a month and a half ago. I had a black long-sleeved dress shirt with black... um... Like, Khaki's, I guess you'd call them? So many different names for different types of pants...

Black Dress shirt
Black Khaki's
Silver and Black (silk-textured) striped tie. (though I wasn't wearing it most of the day).

Multiple people complimented me on my appearance. One my gym teacher (said I looked sharp), another a classmate and later in the day, his brother. Another a female friend of mine (no romanticism there) and another "kind of compliment" from a family friend's (literally their whole family is friends with my family) daughter (is fairly attractive and very popular). Something like "Hey, fly guy!" with a smile, granted we don't talk, but I took it positively. Another girl, who is pretty attractive (also over-dressed and still pretty popular)... As I was coming out of school, I kind of passed her by, and she kind of staring at me a little. I kind of have a stare back, because I was feeling confident that day. haha, my mom picks me up, and she said that as I walked past her, she didn't stop staring at me.

I don't like her for a multitude of reasons, and neither does my mom, as she's met her before, but she was "mirin" as they say on Bodybuilding.com. 

I'm not good looking. I'm overweight (but I have lost in the past couple months) and I'm socially awkward. Even still, that day, everything came together, I guess. Even if it was awkward being over-dressed. 

I stood out more though, 'cause I was overdressed. I was absent 2 days before that and no one told me not to dress up... They gave you the top for the outfit of the pictures we were doing when you take the pics... I thought it was anything goes. I even called the day before and asked, but yeah... Oh well.. Maybe it was worth it. 

But I guess that was the last time I felt handsome, but I've never had that happen before that, that I can remember. Did give me a slight boost, but something embarrassing happened that day, so it didn't raise me up much either... 

I go in phases. Sometimes I look in the mirror and think I'm alright. Other times I think I'm ugly, especially when I see pictures of me... What really bothers me is my side profile. Pretty bad. *sigh*. It was nice to think about that day for a few minutes, though.


----------



## LoneImperial (Dec 20, 2013)

Let me take some time to think about this... Hmmm....
Never.


----------



## CrazyMonster (Jan 4, 2014)

*My life*

Sup guys

I've always been the ugly kid that has been the outkast of the class ( sat down by myself at lunch since k-8. I was also 2 years a head, that made me look very small( remember 8th grade everyone had growth spurts I literally was up to their shoulders) But before I got to high school I decided to join a gym that made my self esteem go down so much, since everybody looked like a model,except me (I was fat and short) but that didn't slow me down I bought some motivational hip hop songs ( eminem, dr. Dre, Kanye west, tupack, and some other underground rappers like immortal technique) and pushed through it like a ****ing savage beast ungryfor revange . I can say I madei it!!!( most girls thinks am 18 but I just turned 16 they say I look like an Abercrombie & Fitch model!) so F**k bullies!!! IF YOU CAN RELATE AND NEED HELP REPLAY I WILL SEND LINKS AND INFO 4 U GUYS !NO BULLIES!!


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Greeyygooze (Dec 28, 2013)

Middle school oh do i miss middle school.


----------



## Chiaki (Jan 11, 2014)

Either yesterday or last Saturday, I think. 

As for the OP, if your avatar is a picture of you, I would just like to say that you are very pretty . You should acknowledge it more often!


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

About a month ago, when this guy I was talking to told me I looked good without my glasses.


----------



## Rayvent (Jan 8, 2014)

I would have said 2 months ago, but since I now know the person that said it didn't mean it, it's kinda had the opposite effect since. :\


----------



## barbarr (Jan 10, 2014)

Never.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Never ever ever.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm not a teen haha...

But I would say never


----------



## PandaPenguin (Apr 2, 2014)

I would say yesterday. I got a lot of compliments, it's totally unusual. People were staring at me and I got extremely shy and kept thinking they were staring at me because I'm ugly but since I got so many compliments I thought I was really pretty that day. It was a cool day.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I have very few pictures of myself. One of them was me at age 9(probably) in a mandatory picture at school. I think I looked cute in that one. I can't find it anymore.:doh:cry


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Honestly..... I'm pretty conceded. People have done it to me.... I feel good looking as soon as I look in the mirror.... Doesn't mean I like myself though... I'm not very pretty on the inside.... Actually very very ugly... And I'm working on that.. When I wasn't married outer beauty mattered.. Now that I am married... Outer beauty means nothing...... So I got a lot to work on...


----------



## sexycolombianita02 (Apr 4, 2014)

well it depends. mayb i dont feel pretty when my boyfriend doesnt even look at me.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

That hurts but it may be that you've been together for a while and not getting along at the moment? I'm just guessing... Outer beauty is like fog.. Once it's lifted. You really see what u get...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I got asked for my phone number Sunday. This girl at one of the stores I work at kept smiling at me and giggling at everything I said. Before she left, she kept walking past me as if she was lost or pretending to look for something. Then when I was alone in the office, she walked in and said: "Would it be weird if I asked for your number?"


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

My psychologist called me beautiful and I genuinely felt she was being sincere. Then I walked out of her office, stopped by McDonald's and performed my Jabba the Hutt impression in bed and I'm quite sure that feeling will never return in my lifetime.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yesterday one of my friends that is a girl who has been helping me out with some confidence issues told me that I was attractive.....it honestly made my day


----------



## rebecca68 (Apr 27, 2012)

today , i was on bus and i heard guys talking about me saying i was hot etc and that they should talk to me and then the guy said to his mate no way shes too hot  and then as i got off the bus they said goodbye to me, they seemed friendly and were sooo good looking


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

rebecca68 said:


> today , i was on bus and i heard guys talking about me saying i was hot etc and that they should talk to me and then the guy said to his mate no way shes too hot  and then as i got off the bus they said goodbye to me, they seemed friendly and were sooo good looking


That's awesome


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

when my boyfriend said I looked beautiful last night


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

The last time I felt pretty was when a guy I had a crush on for months drove to my house to see me.  I thought he still liked me but who knows if he really does.


----------



## JohannTheViking (Jan 8, 2014)

Every morning, right when I get into my bathroom, groggy eyed, and half blind (because I'm not wearing my glasses yet) I look into the mirror and think "you know, I really don't look all that bad. Then I put on my glasses and cringe at my reflection...I really should just remove my mirror hehe


----------



## sexycolombianita02 (Apr 4, 2014)

mayb so. but still, its like even when im naked he just doesnt even look at all. i feel ugly. :/


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

A couple days ago when I was shopping. A girl kept staring at me, It made me very uncomfortable, I automatically thought she was angry at me for some reason. But, When we passed she said "I just wanted to say your really pretty, I couldn't stop looking at you." It completely took me by surprise but it was so nice. It made my day really c:


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

4/22/12


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yesterday. I looked in the mirror and thought to myself "Hm, I actually look pretty decent!"


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

....let's see... never? That's an accurate descriptor! No attempt by me will change my mind


----------



## silentsheeps (Apr 11, 2014)

Funny you ask just today a girl left me a note on my desk saying your beautiful don't be so shy! But I still didn't feel any prettier it felt like she pittyed me boy I need more confidence ._.


----------



## sociallyclueless (Apr 1, 2014)

355 days ago.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

never till now....


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

6265 days ago


----------



## loftmusiq (Apr 14, 2014)

It's been so long.. idk why but I just always felt less than

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## TheThinker1 (Oct 20, 2013)

The last last time I felt handsome & good about my looks was probably June 2012.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

The other day.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Ten minutes ago?


----------



## VirtualReality (Feb 25, 2014)

2 weeks ago I was walking home from school and this attractive girl and her friends were looking at me and talking to each other. When I was about to pass, the girl told me I had nice eyes. By the way, your really pretty and I'm not just saying that.


----------



## VirtualReality (Feb 25, 2014)

silentsheeps said:


> Funny you ask just today a girl left me a note on my desk saying your beautiful don't be so shy! But I still didn't feel any prettier it felt like she pittyed me boy I need more confidence ._.


Wow that was so nice of her. Wish I was surrounded by people like that.


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

Last month. Prior to that, august '13. I was deluding myself, I know.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

March 15th.


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

I can't help it. I'm just gorgeous. If there is one thing I've got, it's looks. I get called handsome/cute often, and not by my moms . Sadly, looks are nothing in the long run. I'm a ****ing wreck, mentally.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll have to say, never.


----------



## forever alonee (Apr 17, 2014)

6 months ago.. before i gained 80 pounds. now no matter what i do i always feel ugly. other chubby girls pull it off and look stunning. but i feel like i could never pull it off and as long as im fat im hideous!


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Every day, I am gorgeous as heck.


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

That was nice of her...if I saw a girl who was shy I probably wouldn't have the guts to do that myself


----------



## Poyozo (Apr 20, 2014)

this morning, actually!
but then i put on my contacts.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

I felt really pretty last Friday. I think it was mainly the combination of good outfit + hair being cooperative.


----------



## Pinkk3u (Feb 3, 2014)

probably when I was about 4


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

I can't remember the last time :\ 

The last time a girl wanted to go out with me was 3 years ago. But then again, I live in a place where pre-marital relationships are looked down upon because of culture and religion, so... 

90% of the time, I feel like I need to get plastic surgery.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I guess never because every girl ive ever asked out has told me NO.


----------



## proguy101 (Oct 24, 2012)

Last time I felt really good about my looks was at a wedding last year. I had this sweet 3 piece suit. Felt really nice in it. Sadly my social skills didn't match my looks. Unless I looked terrible and didn't realize it, in which case they matched perfectly.


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

The last time I felt pretty handsome was in grade 6, afterwards I lost the house key and so I stayed indoors the whole summer...
Before that I was practically anorexic (not by choice; family probs and psycho mom). So having gained a bit of weight (which turns out was just normal) and starting puberty, I became convinced I was overweight and never got over it...
Now that I look back at my pictures on facebook I was pretty damn handsome (I am a bit of a narcissist... and also really picky about my looks) until around a 1 and a half years ago, when I started completely skipping school and became a recluse... which is why I gained some weight. D:
So, last time I felt handsome was when I was in grade 6...
and last time I was handsome (though I certainly didn't think I was, honestly I was really depressed about it and stuff) was around 1.5 years ago. D:
....hopefully I lose my weight again when I get a job...


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

I switch between the mindsets of thinking I look reasonably okay-ish and thinking I look straight up ugly. Can't remember the last time I felt handsome; I'm not deluded.


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

MiserableLife99 said:


> I guess never because every girl ive ever asked out has told me NO.


Well, kudos to you...I haven't asked even one girl out. You have guts.


----------



## kkjune11 (Apr 29, 2014)

Some days I look in the mirror and I think im at least average looking, but the last time I really felt pretty was in October of 2012.

It was my junior homecoming and this (totally gorgeous) guy actually stopped dancing with his date to come over to me and say "You look really beautiful. I'm not even kidding."

I cried afterward because it was emotional and people don't usually say things like that to me, but I did believe him for a little while.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

When my girl called me handsome


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

best year


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

never guess im not up myself and if people say im handsome I think they are trying to be nice


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

It depends on when people I like pay attention to me, and that's very bad.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

I feel handsome occasionally, but that feeling leaves very soon. I typically think I look like a cave man, being hairy and uncoordinated.


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

Every time i look at the mirror, love yourself don't hate. When you learn to love yourself its a big change trust me.


----------

